# About.com- IBS and Introversion



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

I came across this excellent article written by Jonathan Rauch and I want the whole world to read it! It is called:


"Caring for Your Introvert"

Many of my private practice patients have heard my sermon on "introversion in our society". It is my personal belief, nicely echoed by Mr. Rauch, that as a society we extol the virtues of extroversion, leaving those of us who are introverts to feel that there is something wrong with us. In my opinion, this bias contributes to social anxiety and low self-esteem.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

